
IPhone 4S to launch in India, world's No. 2 market - ashishgandhi
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/11/14/iphone_4s_to_launch_in_world_no_2_mobile_market_india.html
======
smilinggambler
Apple must reduce the price if they want to target Indian market.

